# Harlem Globetrotters Due in the High Desert on 2-26-18



## HiDesertHal (Jan 10, 2018)

Howdy,

The Harlem Globetrotters will be performng at our local Victor Valley College on 2-26-18.

Although their performance site is only 5 miles away, I won't be going.

Hal


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 10, 2018)

I assume there's more to the story?


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 11, 2018)

Okay.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

I won't be going because I don't care for Basketball.

All through High School, from age 15, I was 6'2" tall, and coaches and P.E. teachers were always trying to get me to "come out" for basketball.  I always enjoyed  telling them that I didn't like Basketball!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I assume there's more to the story?



Sure!  Read on!

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 16, 2018)

post deleted


----------

